# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Last minute Sonoma/ Napa first trip

## LindaP

Flying into San Fran, heading into wine country next Saturday ..... Healdsburg , and also Calistoga. My cousin is the  manager of sales and administration at Chateau Montelena , if anyone has been there? She signed us up for the Estate tour, so ....sounds like fun! First visit, but not to California......my mom was born there, and the only one of 7 kids to go east. 
 Also checking out Russian river brewery....and other wineries , and of course spa time!  Mudslides and all.
Thanks for all the suggestions here !  :cool:

----------


## katva

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up: 
I can't give any suggestions, except to have a wonderful , amazing trip------ enjoy every second of it!!!!!!!  See you soon afterwards :Star:

----------


## JoshA

Russian River brewery is great according to my son. 

Near Healdsburg, try the bubble room experience at J vineyards - a sit down meal paired with wine.



We arranged for an old-fashioned tasting at Benovia, a favorite Pinot Noir, by calling for an appointment. No charge - just buy what you like.



Chappellet offers a tour of the vineyard combined with a tasting for a unique experience.



Also unique is the cave tour and tasting at Schramsberg.

----------


## amyb

Have had great trips to Napa and Sonoma and California's beautiful wine country. 

Pit Charlie Palmer's DRY CREEK KITCHEN on your to do list.

----------


## Dorocke

Must-dos:  Auberge du Soleil for lunch or brunch!  We went to Chateau Montelena- did not do a full tour- but it is worth seeing!  We had our best tasting experience at Duckhorn- it's a sit-down and noone is standing over you- very leisurely and a charming property.  The Mudslide at Solage's Spa (Calistoga) is unique... although might be best for couples.   Enjoy!!

----------


## LindaP

Thanks guys.....and Ashley, just got a reservation at Duckhorn today  :cool:   I will try and post pics when I get back.....

----------


## LindaP

Great times , wine country, and then to Arizona, saw my brother and wife and his gallery show in Scottsdale...... leaving tomorrow from Az......then 6 days, StBarths!!!!!!image.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpg

----------

